# Hella Automotive Conversion Headlamps?



## spotter1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried the new Hella HB2 conversion headlamps which replaces standard H6024 sealed automotive lamps? Will these kits give significantly improved night-time visability, better throw, and overall lighting versus standard halogen sealed lamps? Here is a link to these kits. 

http://www.hellausa.com/maineng/NewLook/ProdServ/perflighting/vision_plus.html


----------



## avusblue (Feb 20, 2004)

Personally, I haven't used them. But I have read very good reviews on the Miata.net discussion forums. They are a U.S. legal alternative to the "E-code" headlight upgrades and supposedly a significant improvement over stock sealed beams. I am thinking of getting some this summer for my '91 Miata. Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Josey (Feb 21, 2004)

Back in 1991 or so, I upgraded my '88 Celica GTS with a set of Hella conversion headlamps and somewhat more powerful bulbs. They have been awesome. Much better than stock. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Feb 21, 2004)

I had the Hella 6054 conversion a couple years back. IIRC I didn't like the beam compared to the sealed 6054 lamp but that may be due to the PIAA bulbs I had in them. The main thing I remember most about the Hella's was that the glass on one of them broke not long after I installed it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I decided not to give them another try and went with some eBay angel eyes/halo style headlights.


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 22, 2004)

I've used Hella and Cibie European headlights in various 2 and 4 wheeled vehicles of mine over the years and I always found them to be far superior to the DOT spec headlights in terms of beam control and consistency of the beam on the pavement (minimal dark patches). I would recommend them to anyone who has the non-aerodynamic DOT spec headlights. As a matter of opinion, I wish the latter style of headlights could be that readily upgraded. Many of the halogen systems are definitely deficient in proper reflector/lens design.

Menace,

I too had a Hella crack on me, but further investigation revealed that I didn't have it properly seated in the headlight nacel (though it looked like it at the time). I had no problems before and I have not had any since.

Dan


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've used these before. They are usually a big improvement.

They make a hella-va-big-difference. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (couldn't resist)

The best thing about these is the beam pattern is optimized for higher speed driving and maximum visibility. Some headlights are only marginally designed for dark road driving. It made a big difference in Oklahoma where there was little or no street lighting.

My Volvo S60 now has the Sylvania Silver Star headlamp bulbs and my Hippo has PIAA Xtreme White H4's.


----------



## spotter1 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just ran across the Sylvania Xenarc HID conversion kits for H6024 sealed beams. Has anyone tried these? Do they throw light well?


----------



## Bob Snow (Mar 19, 2004)

I use Hella H4 European headlamps in my Porsche 356. I am able to just plug in 6 volt quartz H4 bulbs and they are far superior to the old sealed beams. I bought Cibié Z beams for my VW Rabbit back in 1978 and they were fantastic compared to the non-quartz sealed beams.


----------

